# Nitrogen blitz fertilizer



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi all, I all looking to do the nitrogen blitz here in mn and I usually use milorganite.. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend another fertilizer I could possibly use or should I stick with the milorganite? Picture for reference. Thanks everyone


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Miloganite is not a good nitrogen blitz fertilizer. First it is not straight nitrogen, second it is organic slow release which need warm temps to break down, so it will not "blitz" the lawn in any meaningful way, and will become less effective as temps drop into the fall.

You really want to use a fast release urea or ammonia sulfate fertilizer. You can get this usually at coops and farm stores.

Regular Scott's turf builder is mostly fast release and would be suitable if you are looking for something easy to find.


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Miloganite is not a good nitrogen blitz fertilizer. First it is not straight nitrogen, second it is organic slow release which need warm temps to break down, so it will not "blitz" the lawn in any meaningful way, and will become less effective as temps drop into the fall.
> 
> You really want to use a fast release urea or ammonia sulfate fertilizer. You can get this usually at coops and farm stores.
> 
> Regular Scott's turf builder is mostly fast release and would be suitable if you are looking for something easy to find.


Thank you for the informative post. Is this the turf builder you're referring to?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Cam3113 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Miloganite is not a good nitrogen blitz fertilizer. First it is not straight nitrogen, second it is organic slow release which need warm temps to break down, so it will not "blitz" the lawn in any meaningful way, and will become less effective as temps drop into the fall.
> ...


Yeah.. that doesn't say the analysis, but the bag that looks like that is normally a 30-0-3…. That would be good. They also make a fall fertilizer that is a 32-0-10 in a red bag that would be suitable..

Just remember that these are synthetic fertilizers, so spilling or overdoing it can cause burning. This is not to scare you. If you apply at the bag rate you will have no issues. I just wanted to pint this out in case you have only used organic like milorganite in the past..


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Cam3113 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Perfect. Thanks again for the information and the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hoprfully someone can confirm this... If I want to use the scott's lawn food because it's easily available and I want to use 1lb per 1k sq ft is this correct? Thanks everyone


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes the math looks correct


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

The math looks correct to me, but I would do split apps twice a month at a half rate of 0.5lb/1000 sqft of nitrogen.

I use the Pudue University Fertilizer calculator to double check my math.

https://turf.purdue.edu/fertilizer-calculator/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The math is correct, the approach is not. With 15k lawn, I think you should look at your local coop for urea. First it is all fast acting and second it is cheaper.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> The math is correct, the approach is not. With 15k lawn, I think you should look at your local coop for urea. First it is all fast acting and second it is cheaper.


5,000 sqft not 15,000


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

His profile does say 15k. Maybe he's not doing all the area. Either way he should try to get urea.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

vancwa said:


> The math looks correct to me, but I would do split apps twice a month at a half rate of 0.5lb/1000 sqft of nitrogen.
> 
> I use the Pudue University Fertilizer calculator to double check my math.
> 
> https://turf.purdue.edu/fertilizer-calculator/


I like this idea just let up early on applications don't go to deep into fall it does have some slow release nitrogen that's building up. The slow release should carry you the rest of the way.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> His profile does say 15k. Maybe he's not doing all the area. Either way he should try to get urea.


Maybe he's doing just a part.. I was just basing on the math he posted ….. not sure..

Urea or AMS would be best, but I also want to recognize that lots of people will not have the time to search for this, and if they do find it, there will not be instructions to follow on the bag. If they don't find it they may not do anything at all. Without knowing the member and how much time they want to spend, what their abilities are etc. it is, I think it is always good to suggest an option "B" that someone can do with a box store product that will provide good results for minimal effort. I am not saying this member falls into this category (I don't know), but my parents certainly do. I send them a picture of what to buy at HD or CT and tell them how much of the bag to use. Otherwise they wouldn't do anything..


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you all for the feedback! The lawn is 15k total but I am only dealing with the front this year. I am going to start working on the back again next spring. I have looked locally for urea with no luck, so at this point I'm willing to use scott's. My lawn is in pretty good shape as it is, with a few thin spots. I am just hoping to get those thin spots filled in if I'm lucky!


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Also, I think I will do the split application. It just seems like such a small amount that will be going down compared to what I usually use, haha


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Cam3113 said:


> Also, I think I will do the split application. It just seems like such a small amount that will be going down compared to what I usually use, haha


The power of synthetics :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The folks in the MN folder should be able to help you find anything. https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=55 But if not, use whatever you can find with a low percent of slow release.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

You may want to rethink your strategy of only doing part of your lawn. Fall is the best time to get cool season lawns in tip-top shape. Spring is 2nd best. If cost is a factor, you may be able to overcome that by finding cheaper options at local feed stores as suggested by others in this thread. Good luck!


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

The past couple of years I have kicked off my N blitz with an application of Milorganite in August while the soil is still warm. Then in September and October I use straight urea 46-0-0 or the cheapest 30-0-3 type fertilizer the local store has on hand.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

$40 for 40lbs granular urea from Home Depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117

This is what I use.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

I just picked up 50# of Lesco 46-0-0 at a local Site One today for $36. I would look to see if there is a Site One local in your area. They ship but the cost wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I did find a site one store but they were a ways away and out of stock. So I did go with the scott's this time around at my local Walmart and got the 37.5lb bag for 38 dollars. On the 25th I put down. .5lb nitrogen per 1k sq feet and I'll do it again on Sept 8. I also went from 4 inch cut to 3.5 and will lower it to 3 when cooler. Here is a photo from yesterday (obviously just to show the lower cut, not anything happening from the fertilizer yet). Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bigG (Jun 15, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Urea or AMS would be best, but I also want to recognize that lots of people will not have the time to search for this, and if they do find it, there will not be instructions to follow on the bag. If they don't find it they may not do anything at all. Without knowing the member and how much time they want to spend, what their abilities are etc. it is, I think it is always good to suggest an option "B" that someone can do with a box store product that will provide good results for minimal effort. I am not saying this member falls into this category (I don't know), but my parents certainly do. I send them a picture of what to buy at HD or CT and tell them how much of the bag to use. Otherwise they wouldn't do anything..


I love this and agree 100%. So many responses on this forum go straight for the "Tier 3" type of lawn response when probably the majority of folks on here are more of a Tier 1 or 2 type of lawn/user and thus need a Tier 1 or 2 lawn type of response.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Cam3113 said:


> Thank you everyone for the responses. I did find a site one store but they were a ways away and out of stock. So I did go with the scott's this time around at my local Walmart and got the 37.5lb bag for 38 dollars. On the 25th I put down. .5lb nitrogen per 1k sq feet and I'll do it again on Sept 8. I also went from 4 inch cut to 3.5 and will lower it to 3 when cooler. Here is a photo from yesterday (obviously just to show the lower cut, not anything happening from the fertilizer yet). Thanks again everyone.


Looks fantastic just remember not all of the Scott's is fast release.Some will linger each time you put it down. Don't keep applying deep into fall the slow release nitrogen will carry you over until the first frost


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Cam3113 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the responses. I did find a site one store but they were a ways away and out of stock. So I did go with the scott's this time around at my local Walmart and got the 37.5lb bag for 38 dollars. On the 25th I put down. .5lb nitrogen per 1k sq feet and I'll do it again on Sept 8. I also went from 4 inch cut to 3.5 and will lower it to 3 when cooler. Here is a photo from yesterday (obviously just to show the lower cut, not anything happening from the fertilizer yet). Thanks again everyone.
> ...


Awesome, thank you for the info, I'll be sure to keep that in mind!


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

So I put down the 0.5lbs 2 weeks apart like recommended.. I did lower the mower from 4 to 3.5 before I put the first application down which was August 25. Then I put the 2nd application down on the 8. After mowing it the 25 it was bellowing a bit.. And I still notice it seems to be.. Any thoughts? Is it from taking it lower? These photos are from now... As you can see in the previous photos I posted, it appears much more green


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Macomb777 said:


> I just picked up 50# of Lesco 46-0-0 at a local Site One today for $36. I would look to see if there is a Site One local in your area. They ship but the cost wouldn't be worth it.


Good price. I just paid $49 per 50lb bag for the lesco 200sgn 46-0-0 that they had. The prills were about the size of milorganite prills, just slightly larger. It spread nicely and had great coverage with the smaller prills. It was a few dollars more than the 240sgn size that they had.


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

M32075 said:


> I like this idea just let up early on applications *don't go to deep into fall it does have some slow release nitrogen* that's building up. The slow release should carry you the rest of the way.


I learned this lesson the hard way last year when I went down heavy handed with a bag of AMS deep into fall, where it turns out a lot of the AMS I used was coated for slow release. The excess residual nitrogen situation I created, plus the damp + very mild temperature winters where I am, gifted me with some epic fungus outbreaks to fix in the spring, and it was not the kind that could be corrected by bagging clippings and "pushing fresh growth with fert". :fool:


----------



## MarkG (4 mo ago)

fajitamondays said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this idea just let up early on applications *don't go to deep into fall it does have some slow release nitrogen* that's building up. The slow release should carry you the rest of the way.
> ...


Is there a sure way to know how late is safe to go?? For example, my Scott's plan has me waiting until Oct 14th for my last application, but I am adding an in between application this week, based on my soil sample and recommendation from the local extension office. If I wait an extra 2wks (very end of October/November 1st), am I risking disaster?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Fall is the best time to fertilize. Delaware recommends three pounds of N for cool season grass annually.
https://www.delawarelivablelawns.org/seven-steps/step-6-leave-fertilization-until-the-fall
Click on the Fertilizer Chart there. For fertilizer less than 35% slow release, they recommend one lb each in September and October and a half pound In November and March or April. For fertilizer greater than 35% slow release, hey recommend 1.5 lb in August and October.


----------



## MarkG (4 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> Fall is the best time to fertilize. Delaware recommends three pounds of N for cool season grass annually.
> https://www.delawarelivablelawns.org/seven-steps/step-6-leave-fertilization-until-the-fall
> Click on the Fertilizer Chart there. For fertilizer less than 35% slow release, they recommend one lb each in September and October and a half pound In November and March or April. For fertilizer greater than 35% slow release, hey recommend 1.5 lb in August and October.


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I was aware of that website, and should've looked before I asked the question.


----------

